# greasy ears



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I took Izzy by the vets office on the way home on Wednesday. She has been scratching her ears a little more than I like. So the vet cleaned them and they had a little build up in them. But no ear mites. Vet said she had a little yeast infection because of the build up. Gave us a ointment to put in twice a day. So now after 3 applications, her hair on her ears is yellow and really oily. She looks like I put vasaline on them. So I put on her bib and washed them with her puppy shampoo. I think they look even worst. Any suggestions on what I can use to get the oily residue off of them. We are having a BBQ saturday and lots of family over and I kinda wanna give her a bath Saturday morning.


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

You can use proline self rinsing plus shampoo. You can just spray it on soiled areas between baths. That is what I do for the Mints


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been through that with Lady. A little cornstarch or powder will absorb the oil, but it will be an ongoing battle until she is finished with the treatment.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Been there done that. I agree with Marj. I think they're just going to be greasy until she's done with the treatment. Just give her a bath the day before the BBQ and she will look gorgeous for the party.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe a waterless shampoo would work. You could also try to dry it out with something, but it probably won't do any good until the treatment is over.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Eerie (at the bridge) would get yeast infections occasionally, and yes until the treatment is over his ears were greasy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Must be going around. Boo was shaking his head and scratching so my husband took him to the vet on Monday. No mites or infection but he had a wax build up. Gave us Epi Otic Advanced to clean out once a week.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My Rocco had horrible ear infections and I could have supported the med company with all I spent on ear meds! The only thing I found that worked to get the grease out was Dawn dish soap! Sorry, but it works!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried the Dawn dish soap this morning and she was still wet when I left for work but hopefully it'll work


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree. Dawn dishsoap will do the trick for a little while!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's exactly what happened with Cici, she had an ear infection and the medecine they put in the ears really does ooze out and make the hair dirty. What worked for us is that after I would put the medicine in her ear, I would put a cottonball in, and that way it prevented the medication from oozing out when she shook her head. I just left it in while the medication "dried" out though, so just a few hours and when I removed the cottonball I wiped the inside of her ear (just what I could see), so she still had the medication deep in her ear, but I just wiped off the excess.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Nora, I have thought about cotton balls, but usually when she shakes her head they fly out. But I will try it. I think I am going to try to pull or trim her ear hair too. The groomer didnt do it a few weeks ago when she had her hair cut so it needs to be done anyway.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are some pics from the BBQ today  you can tell they are still greasy but not too bad. The dawn did help some. I will probably have to use it the next few times I bathe her.








































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I use Les Pooches F & T Degreaser. I only use it around the ears and use a regular shampoo for the rest of the body.

Les Poochs Fragrances - SHAMPOOS



Joy


----------

